# Naniwa Gouken stones: Kuroto, Hayabusa, Fuji



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)

Has anyone used these new Naniwa stones? I found a few positive reports specifically of the 4000 and 8000 (Hayabusa and Fuji) stones.


----------



## osakajoe (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes. The Gouken pro is a good #1000 stone. Id say slightly above average on my list but not the best. Was my first whetstone ever bought. Have moved on since then. Don't get the cheaper deluxe #1000 as it is not that great and only recommended for softer steels. 

The hayabusa is a good stone. I usually go higher than #4000 so don't often use this stone. Usually going from #1000 to #6000. But the Gouken don't have a 6000. If you plan on only getting two. The pro and hayabusa will do the job for you and should keep your price a bit lower. 

The fujii #8000 is an excellent stone. Kind of pricey though for its size. If you plan on sharpening single bevel knives such as an usuba or yanagiba, it's a great stone to use. It's also a Good bridging stone too off you plan on going higher grit. I use this stone a lot when sharpening my single bevel


----------



## labor of love (Feb 11, 2015)

The hayabusa is a very good stone. Splash and go and cuts pretty fast. It does clog up however, and flattening after every use is basically mandatory. To me thats not a big deal. Considering the stone is so inexpensive. I doubt you could find a 4k that performs nearly as well as hayabusa under $80, and the hayabusa is only like $40 shipped to the US.


----------



## rick_english (Feb 12, 2015)

osakajoe said:


> Yes. The Gouken pro is a good #1000 stone. Id say slightly above average on my list but not the best.



What's the best?


----------



## osakajoe (Feb 12, 2015)

The sigma select ii #1200 is hands down the best medium grit stone I've ever used. Cuts fast and dishes very slow. The select #1000 is also very good cuts super fast but dishes fast as well. So if you intend on sharpening single bevel if go for the 1200


----------



## Davidl (Feb 12, 2015)

Is the sigma select I 6000 (select II is out of stock) the same level as the select ii 1200? What I hear is the select II 1200 is the best stone in the medium range which would be the 6k stone that is above the rest if not the select I 6000.


----------



## osakajoe (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll have to check that tomorrow. I'll call sigma guys tomorrow or email them to check. 

If they have the #1000/6000 combination stone in stock that might help bring down cost. Where are you ordering from?


----------



## Davidl (Feb 14, 2015)

If this isn't allowed please take it down. Im ordering from toolsfromjapan. 

looking into 1200 sigma and another perm soak 5-6k which is the select II 6000. If it isn't in stock a 5k rika.


----------



## panda (Feb 2, 2018)

anyone try the goken-PRO #220?? https://www.ebay.com/itm/263000586049


----------

